# Who do you use to make labels?



## jenmarie82 (Sep 26, 2008)

Does everyone do their own labels or use someone to do them? I need to find someone to do them for me because i don't know how to make mine.


----------



## Deda (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm making my own.  I use weatherproof vinyl and crystal clear labels that I get at Online Labels.

I use Adobe Photoshop for the design and if I need an image I purchase it from Stockxpert.

If you want to have them made I would recommend WS Packaging.  They are so easy to work with.


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 26, 2008)

I make my own.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 26, 2008)

I make my own too. I use Corel as the design program & print them on fuklll sheets os waterproof vinyl labels from papilio.com w/ waterproof ink form pixma 3000, then hand cut each one.

thesage.com custom sells labels & there are some designers on etsy that do too but it can be very expensive.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 26, 2008)

I need to get Corel. I only have Word and it doesn't have a good program.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 26, 2008)

For now I've just been using clear plastic jewelry bags to put my soap in and a regular address label.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 26, 2008)

That is what I do for soap, cello bags w/ address labels. I use the other labels on bottles and jars.

The newest version of corel cost several hundred dollars. You can get version 12 brand new on ebay for $50.00.


----------



## carebear (Sep 26, 2008)

I use Avery Design-Pro.  It's free and marvelous.
I get my labels from onlinelabels.com.  They have one software that is not marvelous but is workable.  Unfortunately it's no longer precisely free.


----------



## Becky (Sep 26, 2008)

I bought label templates from http://www.freiscavell.com/. I print them on normal printer paper, cut them out & then run them thru my Xyron 510.

You can get cartridges for the Xyron that have: removable sticky, removable sticky & laminate, permanant sticky, permanant sticky & laminate, double sided laminate and laminate & magnet. 

I use the permanant sticky & laminate to give me a protected label & I'm pretty happy with it. The only problem with it is that _I'm_ design impaired!


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 27, 2008)

tabitha: on your soap labels, do you list all of your ingredients? I can't make everything fit onto one address label.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 27, 2008)

If I can not get the complete list to fit on a label I will print it on a biz card & tuck it into the cello bag w/ the info facing outward. I use my standard card  so it still carries my web address, phone number, etc.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 27, 2008)

Good idea.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, I do not know if it conforms to FDA standards, but if not very close.


----------



## mandolyn (Sep 29, 2008)

I use Word. I use text boxes. You can layer the text boxes, make them transparent or whatever. You can put text boxes within text boxes, you can add pics to text boxes. I also use WordArt. I've done round, oval, rectangle, hang tags, etc. You can layer text boxes over pics or other graphics, too.

Then I print on Avery labels, or just print on paper & run through my Xyron 510. I print the hang tags onto card stock.


----------



## Señora_Soap (Oct 5, 2008)

I use Microsoft Publisher.  It's a medium-weight desktop publisher, but it's a lot cheaper than the good ones.  I constantly find features I wish it had, but it's a lot easier to use than Word and more suited to the purpose.  Before that, I used Open Office.  It's open source freeware and does as good a job as Word as far as labels are concerned.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 5, 2008)

I used home publisher for about 6 years, before I switched to corel. It's a great program!

You can also get the standard 2x4 labels almost anywhere, office stores, walmart, etc, if you find the address labels to be too small.


----------



## lizzytish (Oct 15, 2008)

I make my own with supplies from onlinelabels.com.  I don't often do soap, but all sorts of B&B and I've found I'm miserable at cutting sheets myself.  OL has plenty of sizes.  After I print them up I spray Crylon on them.  The products last through showers without the print running. It's the best I've found so far.


----------



## pinkduchon (Oct 16, 2008)

I use publisher to make my labels. Love it.

Interested to know what the purpose of a Xyron 510 is. I looked on line but not sure how it applies to soap labels.


----------



## carebear (Oct 17, 2008)

I use Avery Design Pro - it's free and you can actually use it for any labels


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 6, 2009)

jenmarie82 said:
			
		

> Does everyone do their own labels or use someone to do them? I need to find someone to do them for me because i don't know how to make mine.



I make my own. I create my image with PhotoImpact Pro. It also has a label printing option. It even allows you to resize the image up, down, left AND right...right on the label preview page...and can automatically adjust all the duplicates.

I purchase my waterproof vinyl labels from essential wholesale right now.
http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Inkj ... c-120.html Currently at $0.66 - $0.99 per sheet/depending on how many you buy at once.

I have had good experience with them, thus far. Haven't tried clear ones yet.


----------



## Jola (Mar 6, 2009)

check out Vistaprint.com  I can't remember offhand if they make labels but I've gotten biz cards and such from them in the past.  Often times you only have to pay shipping.


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 6, 2009)

I make my own labels and tags. I use a combo of photoshop and corel programs, and then print them with my own printer. My label stock I've ordered from onlinelabels.com


----------



## Becky (Mar 7, 2009)

pinkduchon said:
			
		

> Interested to know what the purpose of a Xyron 510 is. I looked on line but not sure how it applies to soap labels.



Jen, I'm a bit slow in answering this, but the purpose of the xyron is to turn ordinary paper into a sticker. You can get several different cartridges, but I use the one that makes a sticker with permanant adhesive and a laminated front. I just print my label on whatever type of paper, cut it out & run it thru the xyron, then peel the backing off and stick it on my container.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 8, 2009)

I use the staples brand for avery 8160 address labels.  I color them with a little bit of really strong instant coffee to turn them a nice krafty brown. Then print them out in WORD.


----------



## Bigmoose (Mar 9, 2009)

I use Print Master Platinum for most of my labels.  Most label vendors give templates free for download that work great with Print Master.  I get most of my label material from onlinelabels.com.  They also have a great label design tool that you can use for free up to 30 days from your last purchase.

Bruce


----------



## rszuba (Mar 9, 2009)

ilovedoxies,
 how do you do that without ruining the stickers? i would love to do that,
thanks, renee


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 10, 2009)

I mix it up really strong and dark.  I then use a sponge and wipe across.  You have to go fast because the paper soaks it up quick.  The paper will be wet and it will curl so you'll have to sit something on the corners to keep it flat.  If you want to speed it up use a hair dryer on high.  

I usually use 2 coats.  I'll try and post a photo this evening when I get home from work.  

I beats ordering kraft labels and you get to control how dark you want it.


----------



## rszuba (Mar 10, 2009)

i love that and i'm definetly going to try it.
thanks,
renee


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 10, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> I use Avery Design-Pro.  It's free and marvelous.
> I get my labels from onlinelabels.com.  They have one software that is not marvelous but is workable.  Unfortunately it's no longer precisely free.



Yeah, ya like how they do that with the activation code? :roll:


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is a label colored w/instant coffee


----------



## rszuba (Mar 10, 2009)

brilliant. those are absolutely beautiful. is that craft paper- like from the scrapbook section for wrapper-- that is what i use and i hate looking at my white address label on my herbal soap. i can't wait to try it. thanks for the picture.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, it's scrapbooking paper cut into strips.  I found it last summer at Big Lots for $2 per package.  The coffee is instant Sanka with the red label. 

Glad you like it


----------



## apl (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you! That makes so much more since and it's complete creative control. 

I'm a newbie to making soaps and body products...I was searching all over on how to get very nice labels for my gift boxes.



			
				Becky said:
			
		

> pinkduchon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

